

Photowall for Chromecast - NicoJuicy
https://www.chrome.com/photowall/#home

======
NicoJuicy
Btw. There is an Android app also:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.photowall&hl=nl)

